
Algorithm predicts the compositions of new materials - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-algorithm-compositions-materials.html
======
bookofjoe
>Pushing property limits in materials discovery via boundless objective-free
exploration

[https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2020/SC/D0SC0...](https://pubs.rsc.org/en/content/articlelanding/2020/SC/D0SC00982B#!divAbstract)

